

JavaScript object creation: Learning to live without "new" - remotesynth
http://www.adobe.com/devnet/html5/articles/javascript-object-creation.html
Discusses object creation in JavaScript using prototypal inheritance as an alternative to the new operator.
======
mistercow
I don't understand why this is considered superior to using `new`. I guess
it's supposed to be less confusing to those who try to use JavaScript without
understanding it (and hey, we've all been there), but I don't see how it
really helps. It doesn't magically make the newcomer understand prototypal
inheritance.

